# [gothic 3]Bester Bogen?



## Trexter (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ich habe gerade einen Nimmroder und wollte mal Fragen was es noch für besssere Bögen gibt 110 Schaden.

Wenn ihr einen besseren habt bitte auch dazuschreiben wie gut und woher man ihn bekommt


----------



## kimokima (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				Trexter am 30.10.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe gerade einen Nimmroder und wollte mal Fragen was es noch für besssere Bögen gibt 110 Schaden.



Hier gibts eine Tabelle mit der genauen Auflistung der Waffen in G3 (inkl. Bögen und Armbrüste):

http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic3/index.php?go=schwerttabelle

LG Kimokima


----------



## pirx (2. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				kimokima am 30.10.2006 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic3/index.php?go=schwerttabelle


Den "Leiser Tod" gibts zum Beispiel in Bakaresch, 115 Schaden. Der kostet bei mir allerdings 36k und nicht 10,8k wie im Link oben


----------



## DaHui16 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				pirx am 02.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kimokima am 30.10.2006 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... weiß einer woher ich das Schwert Innos Zorn bekomme?? oder die 3 besten magierstäbe in der liste?


----------



## HanFred (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

wow, da gibt's jede menge gute waffen, die ich nirgendwo im spiel zu gesicht bekommen habe.
seltsam eigentlich, habe sicherlich jeden händler getroffen, ausser in Ishtar war ich nicht.

auch "leiser tod" habe ich in bakaresh nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tiger39 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				HanFred am 07.11.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wow, da gibt's jede menge gute waffen, die ich nirgendwo im spiel zu gesicht bekommen habe.
> seltsam eigentlich, habe sicherlich jeden händler getroffen, ausser in Ishtar war ich nicht.
> 
> auch "leiser tod" habe ich in bakaresh nicht gesehen.



gibt es den "Leiser Tod" auch woanders, denn Bakaresh gehört bei mir den Nomaden   .

EDIT: Wo finde ich 4 bzw. 2 Katanas für das Meisterschwert zum schmieden.


----------



## DaHui16 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				Tiger39 am 07.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.11.2006 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir verkauft gamla in kap dun der sklaventreiber den! ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## maxmuster (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				DaHui16 am 07.11.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 07.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leisen tod kann man auch in silden beim assasine, oder in braga bei nem händler kaufen. er kostet allerding 38k gold. hab zufällig n katana beim tempel von al shedim gefunden, da ich aber 4 von den dingern brauche, bringts auch nix... 

EDIT: kann ir jemand sagen, wo ich nen dämonenbogen bekomme?


----------



## Sonic79 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				maxmuster am 07.11.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaHui16 am 07.11.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdnussmc (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



> EDIT: kann ir jemand sagen, wo ich nen dämonenbogen bekomme?



nem Dämon abkaufen?   

Na vielleicht lässt ein Dämen den mal fallen!?


----------



## KaterTom (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

ALso ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen besseren Bogen als den Nimroder gefunden. Auch die Starken Schwerter von der Liste habe ich keinen gefunden. Das beste was ich habe ist ein Flammemschwert mit Schaden 100. Komischer weise bringt mir das schleifen und segnen keinen zusäzlichen Schaden. Habe allerdings auch noch keinen Patch instaliert.

Wo man die diesen Dämonenbogen und das Schwert Innos Zorn finden soll würde ich doch auch gern wissen. Bin jetzt fast am Ende und habe alle Welten von vorn bis hinten durchsucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## DaHui16 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				KaterTom am 08.11.2006 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen besseren Bogen als den Nimroder gefunden. Auch die Starken Schwerter von der Liste habe ich keinen gefunden. Das beste was ich habe ist ein Flammemschwert mit Schaden 100. Komischer weise bringt mir das schleifen und segnen keinen zusäzlichen Schaden. Habe allerdings auch noch keinen Patch instaliert.
> 
> Wo man die diesen Dämonenbogen und das Schwert Innos Zorn finden soll würde ich doch auch gern wissen. Bin jetzt fast am Ende und habe alle Welten von vorn bis hinten durchsucht und nix gefunden.



hmnmm... bessere schwerter gibt es ja jede menge zum beispiel el bastardo oder bastardschwert, natürlich selbst geschlifen. ich selber trage nen dämonenschwert mit 145 dmg (gechliffen) . aber mal ne andere frage, wo kann man denn "waffen segnen" lernen? und bekomme ich eigentlich wenn ich dat mit den ahnengräbern und nordmar befreien gemacht hab das ahnenschwert oder macht der ahnen?


----------



## HanFred (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				KaterTom am 08.11.2006 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen besseren Bogen als den Nimroder gefunden. Auch die Starken Schwerter von der Liste habe ich keinen gefunden. Das beste was ich habe ist ein Flammemschwert mit Schaden 100. Komischer weise bringt mir das schleifen und segnen keinen zusäzlichen Schaden. Habe allerdings auch noch keinen Patch instaliert.


du _kannst_ das flammenschwert gar nicht schleifen. und segnen wahrscheinlich auch nicht, es gibt ne meldung, wenn du das versuchst.


----------



## maxmuster (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

so is es, da flammenschwert ne magische waffe is. el bastardo 110 dmg selbst geschmiedet geschliffen. da kommt man sau leicht ran. aber innos zorn. was würde ich nicht alles geben!!!! aber welcher freak macht sich 666 stärke fürs dämonenschwert   . voll krank alter.


----------



## HanFred (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				maxmuster am 08.11.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> so is es, da flammenschwert ne magische waffe is. el bastardo 110 dmg selbst geschmiedet geschliffen. da kommt man sau leicht ran. aber innos zorn. was würde ich nicht alles geben!!!! aber welcher freak macht sich 666 stärke fürs dämonenschwert   . voll krank alter.


lohnt sich laut WoG-membern überhaupt nicht, obwohl noch rüstungsschutz drauf ist.
wer braucht schon mehr als 400str.


----------



## Agent (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

Innos Zorn *sabber*
Trage selber auch nur das Flammenschwert, was man ja leider nich schleifen kann ("Nein, magische Waffen können nicht geschliffen werden" oder so  )


----------



## DaHui16 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

hmm naja als ich 400 stärke hatte und krush tarack hatte mit 210 dmg dacht ich mir ich möcht ne waffe die besser aussiht, also hab ich mir mit meinen unzähligen lernpunkten (da ich sehr früh schnelle lernen gelernt hab), dass ich mir mal stärke hochmache und mehr rüstungsschutz habe! aber wo wir grad bei rüstung sind, ich trage ne robe und hab rob verbessern gelern, was angeblich den rüstungswert aller roben verdoppelt, es wird aber im characterfenster nicht angezeigt? also ist das nen bug das es net angezeigt wird oder wirds gar net verdoppelt oder ist es absicht um alle zu verwirren...?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				DaHui16 am 09.11.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo wir grad bei rüstung sind, ich trage ne robe und hab rob verbessern gelern, was angeblich den rüstungswert aller roben verdoppelt, es wird aber im characterfenster nicht angezeigt? also ist das nen bug das es net angezeigt wird oder wirds gar net verdoppelt oder ist es absicht um alle zu verwirren...?


Bug.


----------



## Tiger39 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 09.11.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DaHui16 am 09.11.2006 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw: zählt die Druiden- und die Waldläuferkleidung als Robe?
Und wo kann ich den Druidenstein des Schattenläufers finden?


----------



## maxmuster (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

ich möchte nur noch mal aufs thema hinweisen. wir suchenhier den fundort/verkäufer des besten bogens


----------



## DaHui16 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*



			
				maxmuster am 10.11.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte nur noch mal aufs thema hinweisen. wir suchenhier den fundort/verkäufer des besten bogens


hmm das thema ist halt nen kleines bisschen abgeschweift! zu der druidenkleidung, jede rüstung die das wort robe im namen enthält, also auch druidenrobe zählt als robe!


----------



## Trexter (19. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Bogen?*

Joa danke die Liste war sehr hilfreich aber jetzt hab ich erst einmal die ganzen Patches installiert und leider stimmen die Werte jetzt nicht mehr auch nicht mehr bei Waffen die nicht abgenutzt sind gibt es noch eine andere Liste.


----------

